# Two Cats In Pennsylvania (Mom and Daughter) Need A Forever Home



## tifferz

Hello. This is going to be long, so I apologize in advance. I just want to explain the situation. I moved to a new City in July 2012. Around November of 2012, this cat kept coming around to my deck. At the time, I did not know if it was a male or female, (come to find out she was a female). Anyway, My male Siamese would sit there at the glass doors leading out to the deck and watch her ... and she would watch him. I felt bad because she was SKINNY! So, I started throwing her some of my left-over Thanksgiving Turkey. Well, little did I know ... she started coming back every, single day after that. So, I started sitting out a bowl of food for her and water daily. 

At this point ... if I would open the sliding doors ... she would run. Come spring time 2013, I saw she was really itching herself when she would come to eat ... but I could not get close to her or she would run. I started looking up online how to gain her trust ... and I followed steps. Finally, around March 2013 ... I was able to pet her some. I could not move though, or she would run. I was also able to put FrontLine Plus on her ... which helped with the ticks and fleas. I saw she was gaining weight ... but I thought it was just because I was feeding her. I was feeding her Wellness Core Dry Food and Wellness Wet Cat food daily. I have never had a female cat before ... so I did not know if she was fixed.

Well, towards the end of April, I did not see her for 3 days, which was not like her ... because she was at my house daily to eat ... and she would come to eat twice a day. I started worrying that something happened to her. Well, on the fourth day she came .. and she was skinny. So, I immediately said to myself ... I think she had babies! She would come to eat ... but she would leave right away ... and this was the case for several weeks. Then, after maybe 4 weeks or so ... she started staying longer after she ate ... so I thought maybe her kittens did not survive. I had NO idea where she had the kittens. There is like a mini forest in the back of my house ... and there is a fence ... where I cannot cross ... but she always went back that way. 

Fast forward to June 2013. I was in my kitchen ... doing dishes ... and here I see Momma cat coming down the hill ... and there was a little kitten running right beside her!! I ran and got my phone ... and snapped a picture. So, she brought this one kitten to my house and she left! She was gone for like 30 minutes. I was like oh my goodness ... she brought me this kitten and she left. Well, then here she comes down the hill with another kitten. Then she left again. A little while later, she comes again with another ... and then she left. Then, finally here she comes again with the 4th kitten.

So, you can imagine my shock ... that is when I found this message board .. and I started frantically posting on here because I never had a female cat before ... let alone 4 kittens! I had NO idea what to do. I am only allowed to have ONE cat here. My Landlord almost did not let me move in with the cat that I have. However, I asked him to please call my past Landlord ... and he will tell him that there was no damage. So, he did that .. and then he said I could move in ... but I had to pay a double deposit.

Anyway, so here I am with the Mom cat .. and 4 kittens living on and under my deck. The kittens would watch my Mom cat as I fed her and pet her ... and the second day ... I was able to grab them quickly while they were eating ... just to pet them ... and get the ticks off of them. Fast forward some more ... after a week .. I set up a room in my house ... and one by one I brought each of the kittens inside. I could not bring the Mom cat inside ... even though she let me pet her .. I could not pick her up. I made an appointment for the Vets, and took all of the kittens to the Vets for check-ups and their first round of vaccines.

Well, a few days after I brought the kittens inside ... I see Mom cat mating with another male. So, I withheld food from her for a day ... set out a carrier ... put the food in there ... and she went inside and I hurried and closed the crate ... and took her to the SPCA for an Emergency Spay. Since that, the Mom cat has been indoors. It was tough for the first month or so ... because she really wanted to go back outside. However, now .. she wants NO parts of going outside. If she is sitting at the door ... and I go towards the door ... she runs the other way, haha!

Anyway ... I need to back-up a bit. So, I spend every, single day ... hours at a time ... socializing the 4 kittens ... thanks to YouTube Videos. I kept the kittens until they had all of their required Vaccines. After they were cleared from the Vet ... (I had them tested for FELV/FIV before I introduced my male cat to them). Once they were clear ... I would bring my male cat into the room .. and this really helped with socializing the kittens. They would watch him go in the litterbox .. and they started using the Litterbox! I found homes for 3 of the kittens.

I still ...a year later ... am trying to find a home for the Mom cat and her daughter. The Mom cat ... I call her Momma ... and the kitten, I named Simara ... because when I made an appointment to get her spayed (after not finding her a home) ... they said she is still "Kitten #4", so I named her Simara, so she had a name. I had trouble finding Simara a home ... because she was a hisser. She never bit anyone, she never scratched ... she is a total, total sweetheart .... she just hissed at EVERYTHING when she was a kitten. Every once in awhile ... is I am carrying something new ... for instance luggage ... and she cannot see my face ... she will hiss at me .. then I just look at her and I am like ... Simara, it's just me silly. Then, she comes up and rubs against me. But, when she was a kitten, she just hissed all the time, at everything. So, that is why I had trouble finding her a home when she was a kitten.

Momma cat .. she is a total sweet heart too!! She has come a LONG way in a year. She now plays with toys, she loves the Laser toy, she loves ping pong balls, she loves a squeeky mouse. The only thing with Momma cat is ... she is afraid of all plastic bags. I am not sure what happened to her in her past ... but whenever she hears a plastic bag, she runs. For some reason ... she is now scared of Thunder. She will go hide under the bed when it is storming out. She LOVES to be pet ... she will let you pet her for hours. She sleeps on the bed with me. She started using the Litterbox immediately, which shocked me. Although, maybe it was because she saw her kittens and my male going to the bathroom in it. She doesn't let me clip her nails ... but she will let the Vets clips her nails. Every time I try ... she will jump off the bed. She let me pet her legs/paws .. but if I go to try to do her claws, she does not let me. She also does not like to be picked up. She is hard to get into a crate to go to the Vets. I do live alone ... so maybe if I had someone here to help, it would be easier. 

I have always fed my male cat Wellness Core Dry Food and Wellness Wet Cat food. So, that is what I have always fed Momma cat. Well, a few months ago ... she had a UTI. I got antibiotics for her ... but it came back and the Vet wanted me to put her on a prescription dry food. Well, I am not into feeding cats food that have corn and by-products in them. So, I took the dry food totally away from all of the cats ... and have only been feeding them wet food now for 3 months or so and Momma cat has been fine. No UTI's. 

As of right now Momma cat and Simara are up to date on their Vaccines, but they are due by the end of June. I am looking for someone who understands Momma cats background ... and someone who is willing to be patient! I did dog-sit for my sister ... and Momma cat is scared of dogs! Simara was scared the first day ... and the second day she came out and would watch the dog ... but she would watch from up high. I am not sure how long it would take Momma cat and Simara to be totally ok with dogs?!?! I would prefer that Momma cat and Simara go to the same home together. However, if they have to be split up, Simara LOVES my Siamese, so I Simara and Momma both would definitely need to have other cats in the household. 

I just cannot keep them. The reason I still have them, is because I do love them, but if my Landlord knew I had 2 additional cats, I would be in HUGE trouble. I have tried numerous times posting on FaceBook and I have had friends and family share the posts as well and I have not had any luck. I do not trust posting an AD on C.L. I have heard/read too many horror stories. I also do NOT have the heart to take them to a Shelter. I think they would go crazy living in a tiny cage. I am just trying to find someone who will be patient ... and allow Momma cat and Simara time to open up. They are scared of new people ... so I am sure it would take a few days. Simara opens up quickly ... it would probably only take a day or two. Momma cat it would probably take longer.

I would give the potential new owners each a crate for Momma cat and Simara. I would give several weeks worth of food, Cat Litter (I use Swheat Scoop), Litterboxes, their favorite toys, a big scratching post, Simara likes the card board scratching posts, so I would give both of those. Basically I would give you everything you need! I would also give you their Vet Records. I would be willing to meet someone from another state. I do have pictures of them, and will post some below. Also, if there are ANY questions at all ... please feel free to ask me!! 

I just have to find them a home because my Landlord informed me he will be coming here soon to Pressure Wash the Deck, and then he will be coming back a few weeks after that ... to stain the deck. Not to mention I had the tube to my Ice Maker on my Fridge burst a few months ago ... and I still have not told my Landlord about that ... because I cannot have him come into the house and see the other 2 cats in here. So, I have the tube tied off with a zip tie. Thank goodness it is still holding it. Also, to be honest, I cannot afford to have 3 cats! I am spending $80.00 A WEEK on cat food, and $50.00 a month on Cat Litter, and then another $50.00 a month on their treats (freeze dried chicken). Yes, the cats do eat A LOT better than me!!! I just cannot afford it anymore ... I have racked up credit cards ... and to be honest, I am on my last credit card. I know, I am crazy ... but I cannot feed them nasty, cheap food ... and I have always fed my cat Wellness, so I don't want to switch. 

PLEASE if you know of anyone who would be interested, please let me know. Also, this is already long, and I am sure I am missing things I wanted to say about Momma cat and Simara. So, if you have any questions please ask away!!! 

Thank you for taking the time to read this!

P.S. Momma cat is the Calico, Simara (her daughter) is the Buff Colored Kitty and then my Siamese is Sebastian.

Tiffany:cat3


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tiffany, All I can say is WOW!
What an incredible job you've done with these cats!
I can see from the pictures how well you've taken care of them...
I hope and pray that someone can help you find a wonderful home for Momma and Simara and that they get to stay together. 
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf

Hi Tiffany. Wow what a story and you are amazing for what you have achieved. I live in Dubai and I don't know anyone in Pensylvania. I did wonder could any of your family offer a safe room for the time the landlord is at your house. They would fine for a couple of weeks like that. That would take some pressure of you for that part. I am sure you have tried the following things but i'll mention anyway. Have you advertised in your local vets? Also there are a number of rescue groups in your state and looking online a few that are non kill. Perhaps they would, for a donation or even maybe a bit of fostering in the future be happy to help find a home for your girls. I so hope you are able to finally find a good home for these two


----------



## tifferz

Thank you so much 10cats2dogs!! Wow, you must be busy with 10cats2dogs!! I know how busy 3 cats keeps me!! Yes, I have grown attached to them and they have grown attached to each other as you can see in the pictures, and tears were coming down my face after I wrote my original post here early this morning. I knew I had to write a post on here for quite a few months, but I kept putting it off.

Thank you so much Jenn_bf!! I wish my family could help me! My Dad and Step-Mom took in one of the kittens, and then my cousin took another one, and then a long time family friend took in the 3rd kitten of the bunch. I have a small family, and I know you all don't want to hear every detail, haha. But no one else in my family can take in Momma or Simara.

I did ask the Vet if I could post something there ... they said yes! I just have to figure how what to write?? Do I try to put the entire story on a piece of paper? I want to be up front and honest with people. Momma cat is not a lap cat ... but she will sleep right beside ya and she will let you pet her for hours! She rolls around, it's so funny! Simara ... she is also not a lap cat ... but she will sleep right against me, or she will sleep on my legs. She will also let you pet her for hours! She loves to be picked up and walked around the house ... she just looks at everything from up high ... and then I bring her over to stuff and let her smell it. Simara is pretty independent ... but when she wants attention ... she will let you know! If I am petting Momma or Sebastian ... and Simara sees me ... she comes in real quick and wants all of the attention. Momma cat is very Submissive ... to Simara and to Sebastian ... and to me!

I did contact a no-kill shelter last year about Momma and Simara ... there was a 6 month waiting list. I said ok ... and I told the woman that I would continue to try to find homes for them. Well a few months ago .... I contacted them again ... and now they are not accepting ANY animals and they do not know when they will be again. I do not know how to get in touch with any other rescue groups? I had looked in the phone book for the no-kill place. I just know Momma and Simara would not do well in a cage, I know that ... and I could not live with myself if I had to do that. Does anyone here know how I can find other places to ask around like rescue groups?


----------



## tifferz

I forgot to say ... last June when Momma cat was spayed, they estimated her to be 3 years or younger. Then, of course Simara just turned 1 year old the end of April of this year.


----------



## marie73

I wouldn't rule out Craigslist. I adopted Cleo and Cinderella from CL. There are good people out there, you just have to be very vigilant, trust your instincts and go with your gut feeling about people.


----------



## wallycat

It sounds like your siamese is already attached to them!!
A crazy thought, but would your landlord allow the new additions if you paid a deposit incase there were damage? That is what we did when we moved to a new state to a rental, sight-unseen. The landlord said if it were all females, they would not care but 2 males, and they wanted a deposit. We got all the money back when we moved.

You certainly sound like you have become attached as well and the hoops you are willing to jump through to give them a good forever home; maybe they have found it.


----------



## marie73

She said she can't afford it, which I totally understand. I don't think her landlord would take too kindly to the idea, either.


----------



## tifferz

Thank you so much Marie for your post about C.L. I can definitely try that ... I just definitely need to Interview the person, if anyone E-Mails me. I will work on the Poster for the Vets and also a C.L. this Sunday. 

Thank you for your post too Wallycat! Trust me, if I could keep them, I would. My Siamese loves them too ... we all love each other!! I am also in College ... and I have a hefty car payment (I got the car when I was still married), However, things happened, and I am now divorced. So, now I live by myself ... and money is tight. I have been using my last "not maxed" credit card for the past 2 months buying the cats food and getting gas for my car. If I did not have this hefty monthly car payment, it would make things easier. But, I am just about out of money ... and I'll be honest, I know Momma cat and Simara will be due for the Vaccines at the end of this month ... and my Siamese still needs his ... and I just don't have the money. 

I know I could get cheaper food ... and cheap litter ... but then I would feel bad ... like I am not giving them what they need to be healthy. I don't know, I am just weird that way. But trust me .. they definitely eat better than me. I eat Ramon noodles ... so that they can have good food. It was never my intention on keeping the other two, I just have not been able to find homes for them ... and it is harder to find homes for them ... because the person has to be patient with them. 

My Landlord does not like cats. :-( I did have to tell him that my Siamese was declawed ... even though he's not ... so that I could move in. Thankfully they all use scratching posts. If I had my own house, and if I had a partner ... I would keep Momma and Simara in a heart beat!!! Trust me!! If I can find them a home ... I'd like to be able to keep in contact with the person. Luckily the other 3 kittens went to family and a friend ... so we are all FB friends ... and so I get to see the other kittens growing and they are all doing great! But yeah ... this whole situation stinks. My worry is .. the Landlord comes here ... and Simara and Momma will go to the sliding glass doors and watch him while he is pressure washing, uggghhh! Could you imagine?!?!?!


----------



## Jenny bf

Hi Tiffany. Here is a website that has many rescue groups cat.rescueshelter.com/pennsylvania. My suggestion if they were agreeable is to keep the cats and maybe ask to bring to adoption days or to advertise via them in exchange for a donation or some foster care as you did such a great job with this momma and kittens. I can only base this on the fact that here we have a huge cat abandonment and feral population V only 1 animal shelter who take cats, 1 dog shelter and 2 foster groups for the whole country of UAE. It's got to be worth trying. For the advert I would say put the best photos and a bit about there personality. Then when a possible adoptee comes along you can give them more history. After all almost everyone on here took cats and kittens with no real knowledge of how they would turn out. Some have cats who are love bugs, some who just want to be in the same room and all sorts of variations. You can always tell them that the deal is that IF it didn't work out they have to give back to you. What a shame you don't have anyone who can take them temporarily while your landlord is at your house. I know ts a cost but could you board them while he does the work. I think this hanging over you is adding to your stress so sorting this would I think take a little pressure off you.


----------



## tifferz

Thank you SO much Jenny_bf for that link!! Wow, there are a lot of places that I could E-Mail in PA!! I would definitely give a donation if one of these places could do that! Wow, you all really do not have any places that help animals where you live. I wish I had a lot of money .... I would love to open a Shelter to help animals. I would do that over what I am doing in College if I had the funds to do so! Thank you for the advice on what to write. I just like to be up front with people ... because I don't want them to be shocked that Momma cat and Simara will not sleep on their laps. They each have their own things that they don't like. It's just going to take someone who is patient, that's what it boils down to ... but because of that, it makes it harder to find them homes, which is why I still have them. Yes, it is stressing me out, trust me!! Not just the Landlord situation, but the money situation. If I knew Momma cat and Simara would be in good homes, with people that would love them like I do ... I would feel wayyyyyy better!!


----------



## Catmamma

You say you are in school? Post a request for financial help for your cats at school somewhere. I bet some people will help. Ask for a bag of litter and specific food. (My first thought was to find another place to live but, being in school makes it hard to do that.) Also, explain your financial problem to the vet; he might let you make payments for the vaccines or know another person who could help you pay for them. BTW lots of good cats aren't lap cats. Good luck.


----------



## larsan

Our Abby was not a lap cat, Gizmo on the other hand is made of Velcro! However, all of a sudden Abby now come up to headbutt and snuggle with me and DH. She's now almost 8 so I don't know what changed, but there's always hope for a change.


----------



## tifferz

Thank you so much catmamma! Yes, I am in College ... this semester ended about a month ago ... so I don't go back until August. However, I know there are summer classes going on. I could still try to go in and post something somewhere. That is a good idea, thank you! I wish I could move, but I am on a year to year lease ... and I have 2 more years of school left. I do plan to move out of state once I am done school.

Thank you larsan! Yeah, my Siamese is like Velcro, so I can understand ya there, haha! Momma cat has definitely come a LONG way in a year ... I would have never thought she'd be sleeping in bed with me, or laying right beside me a year later, that's for sure. It's amazing how different each cats personality is!!


----------



## Jenny bf

Hi Tifferz,
Just wondering how you are getting on with finding places to help with finding the right home for you two kitties.
Yes, we are very animal shelter poor, in UAE especially for cats. Across 7 emirates that make up UAE, we have 3 shelters, one for dogs and 2 that will take cats but are just overrun with dogs. So, we have 2 big groups of all volunteers who are truly amazing and take in cats of all types. Many peopl here have made spare rooms and bathrooms in to cat only rooms as well as villas with outside compounds to house in the 9 cooler months. With a transient cmmunity of expats it makes it so much worse as people take on animals especially cats and then when they go home don't take them with them. They seem to think the cats won't be bothered. It breaks my heart.


----------



## tifferz

Hi Jenny! I have the page you sent me bookmarked. I have a friend who helped me with food for the cats for a few weeks, so I am VERY thankful for his help! I've been so busy the past week, I have not had time to write up an E-Mail, to send to some of the places that are on that website. I know that Momma cat and Simara would not like it if they went to like one of those Adoption things that they have sometimes in Pet Stores. They would both be hiding in the back of the crate. I decided to start taking Simara with me to the Pet Store ... so that she can see other people, besides me ... and she hides in the back of her crate, and looks scared to death. I am hoping that she becomes comfortable with it. 

At other times ... I wonder if maybe I could find someone to Foster Momma and Simara ... someone who has dogs, or someone who has other people living in the house, like men or kids ... so that Momma and Simara could get used to other people. I just wonder if something like that would help? 

That is so nice of people to help with cats and dogs where you live. Does it cost a lot of money there where you live to start shelters and such? I always say that I would love to visit Dubai some day! From pictures I have seen, it looks really awesome! Yeah, I do not understand how some people move ... and leave cats and dogs behind. If a cat or dog has been dependent on a human for food ... and then the people just leave ... then the cats and dogs have to fend for themselves, it's very, very mean and upsetting that people do that! You wonder what goes through the poor animals head when an owner just leaves them?!?! Heck, that is one of the reasons I cannot take Momma cat and Simara to a Shelter. That was my original plan a year ago .. if I could not find homes for them ... but I am an animal lover, and I got attached to them quickly. I cannot take them to a shelter ... not knowing what will happen to them. That is why I still have them, even though I know I shouldn't. 

My Landlord has not contacted me yet about when he's coming to pressure wash then stain the deck .. so my fingers are crossed LOL. I had to laugh today ... because Simara LOVES laying long-ways along the sliding glass door at the deck .. she will lay there for an hour or so, several times through out the day ... and I am just like man ... if the landlord just happen to stop by .. and saw you laying there, I would have some explaining to do, haha.

I was also thinking today ... do you think Momma Cat still knows that Simara is her daughter? Or do you think after awhile ... they don't remember, like they think it's just another cat?


----------

